# cd/dvd drive not working in acer laptop



## foxhoundking (May 30, 2009)

Hi I bought an acer aspire 6930G about 9 months ago and about 2 months after i got it the dvd/cd drive stopped working, when i put a cd or dvd into the drive it makes lots of noise but nothing else happens and my computer does not recognize that there is a cd in the drive. This happens with music,dvds, and games.

Tonight I checked the event viewer and im getting this error "The device, \Device\CdRom0, has a bad block." i have no idea what this means or how to fix it, please help! I never really had to use the cd drive on my laptop before but now due to new living arrangements its very important for me to be able to use it to study etc not to mention relax and watch/listen to things.

Thanks for reading


----------



## thedarkwolf25 (Apr 5, 2009)

One thing to try and a question: Try using a cleaning cd to clean the lens of the drive (you can get them at walmart for like $5). And do you use any virtual mounting software such as Daemon Tools or Alcohol 120/52%


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try removing the filters

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929461

check the disks are clean of finger marks


----------



## foxhoundking (May 30, 2009)

i tried the CD cleaner but it made no difference ,i also deleted the upper and lower filters but still no luck. 

thanks for your help though.

any other suggestions?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try uninstalling and reinstalling your burning software

if still no good make a warranty claim on it


----------

